# Caad 10 shorter top cap??



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

Wanna slam my stem ,the stock cap is very tall ,I tried an FSA but it seems to contact the headtube before the compression ring so the slightest tightening kinda locks the steering rotation maybe in need of a shim but would rather have a top cap,will a supersix work on this or go the more expensive new headset route?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Veloflyte - Carbon Fiber Integrated Headset Dust Shield

scroll down to the CAAD10 ones.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanx, gonna look for a cheaper alternative .


----------



## Team Sarcasm (Oct 22, 2012)

the STS dust cap

Headset Bearing Cover ? Black | Metallic Poutine


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

Thats what Im lookin for,thanx


----------

